# Pontoon Boat Registration Question



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't registered my pontoon for the past 2 years.
I want to do it now.
Do I have to personally go to The Motor Vehicle Division or can I do it online? 
I wasn't mailed a registration form for this year.
I'm guessing that I will have to go there to do it now.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

99.9% sure you will have to go in. Might have to pay for last year too. Not sure how that works if you use a motor one year then not the next. Let us know K?


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

I would also like to know as I need to register my boat this year and did not last year


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope you are okay and it will be quick and painless. $38. is excessive for a pontoon however ARGH


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

you have to go in. if it has ever been registered in UT you will have to pay the back fees also unless you can convience them you were out of state. i had to take my orders in from the last time i was overseas to prove it. a piece of mail from a different state from the past 2 years will work as well


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep they will charge you for two years. they get me every time I get my fourwheeler done every few years that I take it out onto public land.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

It may be a mix up at the DMV but since they switched to an age based fee from a property tax, I have not had to pay any extra for an item I have not registered the previous year or two.
Maybe I am just lucky (there's a fist time for everything).


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you have to register without a motor.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

No


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

357bob said:


> It may be a mix up at the DMV but since they switched to an age based fee from a property tax, I have not had to pay any extra for an item I have not registered the previous year or two.
> Maybe I am just lucky (there's a fist time for everything).


This is my understanding.
I hope that it works out that way for me.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Fingers crossed Grandpa D When you going?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

First of the week.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I registered my pontoon today. [re register]
It was easier than I thought it would be.
Took my title with me.
Yes I said title. They made me title the pontoon when I bought it from my brother-in-law back in 2002.
The irony of it is that my son registered his pontoon the same year at the same place and didn't need to get a title for his.
I sure with that the state would get a policy for toons with motors.
It doesn't need to be the way it is currently.

By the way,
I didn't have to pay any back fees.
Just current fees.
The total was $38.00 which is a bit much for $200.00 pontoon.
Not much I can do though. You gotta pay to play.


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

Grandpa D said:


> I registered my pontoon today. [re register]
> It was easier than I thought it would be.
> Took my title with me.
> Yes I said title. They made me title the pontoon when I bought it from my brother-in-law back in 2002.
> ...


Grandpa D,

I'm thinking about buying a used pontoon with a motor that is registered with a title. When you bought your used one, did you have to produce a bill of sale to the DMV in order to get it registered in your name?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I was also wondering, some paint the numbers on their pontoons and put the stickers on either the frame or the oars, what is you sell it? Or even replace it with another say if it was stolen? Plates make more scense.

I think if it is an older, maybe just a picture. If it is still made, maybe an ad. The price is the same no matter the cost, they just need a referrence.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, you will need a bill of sale.
The folks at the DMV just don't understand what a one person pontoon is.
They can only do what their instruction manual tells them to do. It can be very frustrating.

As far as where I place the decals on my toon.
I used some plexiglass and placed the stickers on it. I then attach the plates to both sides of the toon.
I have never had a problem with doing it this way.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

That is how I do mine. Even back when I motorized my donut many years ago. (This isn't new).
However the old tube/toon? I licensed my Renegade with no sales slip or bill of sales. It might take longer but can be done.


----------

